# Question about becoming an LPN or RN



## squealo (Sep 23, 2009)

I have an Associates Degree in Business Administration. I want to go back to school to get a nursing degree as an LPN or RN. My question is because I already have an associates degree would I transfer as a graduate student? Also, the technical colleges I have looked at offer only associate degrees in nursing and I already have an AA. Do I need to look at different schools? I thought you had to have a 4 year degree to become a licensed nurse? Am I incorrect? Someone please help me! :angry:


----------



## WordNerd (Sep 23, 2009)

There are three common college paths to become a nurse:

LPN: Traditionally a 1-year track of full time course study which results in a certificate (not a degree). There are some 2-year tracks that are part time for people that must work.

RN: Traditionally a 2-year program which results in an Associate's degree. Higher pay and more responsibility than an LPN.

BSN: Bachelor's of Nursing degree. This is usually a four year programa which consists of 2 years of prerequisites and then the traditional RN coursework. Sometimes gets paid more than RN, but not always!

I would say if you really want to focus on patient care to go for LPN because that's all they do, and they still make really good money. RNs typically have more paperwork and administrative duties because they delegate other tasks to the LPN.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Also LPN training is sometimes hard to find. Most schools are just offering RN degrees. You might be able transfer to a 2 or 4 year school, for an RN or BSN, but not graduate school.
If you want to start working ASAP go with the AA or LPN. From there you can easily get a BSN or higher degree. And by that time you will know what type of nursing you like best, eg pediatrics, emergency.


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

Before you choose whether you're going to start looking at LPN vs RN vs BSN programs, also take a look at what the local hospitals and clinics and care homes are hiring the most. A lot of metropolitan areas are trying to hire RNs only and will no longer accept LPNs. Expect about a 10-15$ pay difference between an LPN and an ASN (RN with an associate degree) and there usually is an additional 5-15$ difference between an ASN and a BSN.

I would highly suggest asking if you could shadow an LPN and an RN for a few shifts on a typical med/surg floor or a nursing home before you really take the dive into nursing. There's a lot of stuff that you never hear about that is very frustrating in the field.

Or you could just dive into it and hope for the best. It's what I did and I've been working as an LPN for almost three years now. It's interesting and fun, but a lot of hard work too. I do plan on getting an ASN/BSN eventually, because there is more that they can do and I hate being restricted in my practice, but for now, being an LPN is fine and has led to some interesting opportunities.

Good luck, have fun and take your time in making this decision. :happy:


----------

